# My equipment



## loupy31 (Apr 26, 2006)

My Little Babies


Home Cinema

Denon AVC-A1SR amp
Denon DVD-3910
Sanyo Z4
?????? 92" 16x9 screen
samsung HD 937 DVD
BFD DSP-1124P
HDTV Tuner..........still havent decided on that.



All my cables are from different manufacturers, But are of medium to high Quality, eg: Kordz,
Audio Quest, Video Quest, Monster,

Speakers: The mains are Identical to the SEAS THOR transmition line towers, only with Vifa drivers 
and custom Xovers to suit, The Centre uses the same drivers as the mains but in a horizontal config.
The surrounds are a pair of Boston Acoustics THX Dipoles model 575x, I think.

The sub use a Peerless XLS 12" long throw and a matching Passive hooked up to a redgum ( Australian made ) 300watt sub amp. I will post some pics soon.


Test Gear

REW
ECM8000 Mic
UB802 Mic Amp
UM-1X USB-MIDI Interface
Sound Blaster USB Sound Card
RS Analog SPL Meter
A stack of suitable cables

Regards Peter :wave:


----------

